# Definitive Kit 74 Thread (hopefully)



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

As show above, you simply connect a piece of wire from one common terminal to another common terminal, in a chain. Making sure to use wire that is suitable for the voltage, a piece approx. 2 inches long, stripped on each end approx. ¼ inch then connected from one common to another. This will carry 110 volts to each relay that is connected… hence the daisy chain. You can do all 8 relays this way if needed. This simply will allow you to use one extension cord, instead of having one for each relay used. 










Once you determine if and how many relays to daisy chain, your black wire continues out of the relay on its way to the device to be controlled, in our example, an electrical outlet. 










Your daisy chaining efforts will probably look something like this! 

The outlets. Now continuing on the assumption of daisy chaining, we want to daisy the outlets in the same fashion. The difference is that the outlets will daisy chain the neutral. Opposite of the relay board. 

continued


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Here we have some outlets to daisy chain. Only 4 are shown for clarity. 










The outlet on the left is outlet number 1, the neutral is coming from the extension cord. To daisy chain the outlets, simply connect a white wire from one “silver” terminal of an outlet, to the silver terminal of the next outlet. You will notice on the outlets that both sides have 2 screws. This is intentional and for the exact purpose of daisy chaining in residential construction. Saves on wire. Just be mindful of where your wire is going.










After you daisy chain the neutral, then connect the black/hot/common wire from the relay to the appropriate “brass” terminal on the outlet. Once again, I did not draw in the ground. It is CRITICAL that you use the ground. When your done daisy chaining and and attaching the black wire you should have something that resembles the below picture.










Your efforts will probably yield something similar. Its imperative that you properly ground these outlets. Other wise you could kill, harm, maim, or other wise set an innocent bystander on fire. We don’t want that. 

I hope to update this some more in the near future with other thoughts as to what to do along with the software to make this happen. Any questions? PM me.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Great how to! It cleared up all my questions.


----------



## MET42 (Nov 9, 2008)

FarmerChad
I for one love you explanation on “How To” a K74 board. Thank-you. I used one of these this year for my yard haunt and it worked great. I controlled my talking skulls and Conjuring Madame Leota with it. I just wished I had this thread this year to help make life easier. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that this board does come with a USB port - (http://store.qkits.com/moreinfo.cfm/KTA-223). I used the Serial port myself but I was thinking of maybe using one of these for the prop - Flickering Pumpkins. If you or anyone else has ideas for uses for this board, please let all of us know.


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

MET42 said:


> FarmerChad
> I for one love you explanation on “How To” a K74 board. Thank-you. I used one of these this year for my yard haunt and it worked great. I controlled my talking skulls and Conjuring Madame Leota with it. I just wished I had this thread this year to help make life easier. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that this board does come with a USB port - (http://store.qkits.com/moreinfo.cfm/KTA-223). I used the Serial port myself but I was thinking of maybe using one of these for the prop - Flickering Pumpkins. If you or anyone else has ideas for uses for this board, please let all of us know.


Thanks for the link. Certainly an interesting item. Will keep that in mind if I need to expand or if something goes astray to my current hardware. I still like the K74 do to cost and its relative ease of use and flexibility. I did see somewhere on the net about adapting that K74 to use USB... BUT I never saw it in action or anything more then claims that it was possible. We know how that goes.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love these kinds of tutorials! Thanks so much for the terrific explanation.


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Terra said:


> I love these kinds of tutorials! Thanks so much for the terrific explanation.


Your very welcome. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Richman2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

This really helps me with ideas for a future haunt, I'm looking forward to the software portion.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Wouldve been a great deal of help if I hadn't just wired one up for christmas.


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)

No one has mentioned software so here are a few. You can use the software that came with it but it is very limited. Vixen is free and is great. VSA cost and is harded to use.


----------

